# East Sussex National Mini Meet



## njrose51 (Dec 17, 2020)

Afternoon. So just seeing if anyone is interested in getting together to play East Sussex National next year. 

We could do both courses in a day or spread over two days as there is a hotel on site or plenty of cheaper options locally. 

They say £65 for just one course with breakie and lunch so playing both is likely to be £100+. 

If any interest, let me know and I can get a day priced up probably early Summer 2021. 

Nick


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 17, 2020)

Possibly,.stick.me down.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 17, 2020)

Same, good if the dates work. Probably not up to 36 holes in a day though


----------



## njrose51 (Dec 17, 2020)

Njrose51
Spongebob59
Chrisd


----------



## njrose51 (Dec 17, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Same, good if the dates work. Probably not up to 36 holes in a day though
		
Click to expand...

Noted Chris.


----------



## IanM (Dec 17, 2020)

I'd be up for that... dates/covid/pestilence etc permitting!!


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 17, 2020)

I could be tempted to leave the beach hut


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2020)

anotherdouble said:



			I could be tempted to leave the beach hut
		
Click to expand...

Please cover up your speedo's though.

Could be interested depending on date, but 36 holes in a day is 18 too many.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 17, 2020)

richart said:



			Please cover up your speedo's though.

Could be interested depending on date, but 36 holes in a day is 18 too many.

Click to expand...

36 holes is a 4 day trek for you mate👍


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2020)

anotherdouble said:



			36 holes is a 4 day trek for you mate👍
		
Click to expand...

Being a finely tuned athlete does help me though.


----------



## njrose51 (Dec 17, 2020)

Njrose51
Spongebob59
Chrisd
Richart
Another double 
IanM

By the way, dress code at ESN states Speedos 100% allowed!


----------



## IanM (Dec 17, 2020)

Is it one on each course? I've only played which ever one was the non members course and that was so long ago I can't remember which one it was!


----------



## njrose51 (Dec 17, 2020)

I’ll happily arrange us to play both courses or just one depending on what people want to do.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 17, 2020)

i did a sunday beak deal there, cant remember which course was which and not much memory of course we played on Monday after the sunday night


----------



## njrose51 (Dec 17, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			i did a sunday beak deal there, cant remember which course was which and not much memory of course we played on Monday after the sunday night 

Click to expand...

Never sure it’s good to play golf with a hangover! I’m bad enough sober!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2020)

Put me down as a maybe depending on dates and a definite price


----------



## IanM (Dec 17, 2020)

Seems sensible to play both if they are of similar standard, but whatever is on the menu it’s good


----------



## Sats (Dec 17, 2020)

Put me down always wanted to play there.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 17, 2020)

Could be interested, dates dependant of course


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2020)

Date dependant I'm interested, thanks.


----------



## ADB (Dec 17, 2020)

Yes, I’d be interested.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 17, 2020)

If dates suit I would be interested.


----------



## njrose51 (Dec 17, 2020)

Njrose51
Spongebob59
Chrisd
Richart
Another double
IanM
Blue in Munich
BunkerMagnet
Srixon1
Sats
ADB


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 18, 2020)

I'd be interested, but as others have said, 18 would be preferred. And I always play the East course better.....


----------



## Dando (Dec 18, 2020)

Njrose51
Spongebob59
Chrisd
Richart
Another double
IanM
Blue in Munich
BunkerMagnet
Srixon1
Sats
ADB 
Dando


----------



## njrose51 (Dec 18, 2020)

I’ll chase up ESN today for pricing and dates

njrose51
Spongebob59
Chrisd
Richart
Another double
IanM
Blue in Munich
BunkerMagnet
Srixon1
Sats
ADB 
Dando
Smiffy


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 18, 2020)

Interested depending on dates


----------



## njrose51 (Dec 18, 2020)

njrose51
Spongebob59
Chrisd
Richart
Another double
IanM
Blue in Munich
BunkerMagnet
Srixon1
Sats
ADB 
Dando
Smiffy
SaintHacker


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 18, 2020)

Yep in 👍


----------



## njrose51 (Dec 19, 2020)

njrose51
Spongebob59
Chrisd
Richart
Another double
IanM
Blue in Munich
BunkerMagnet
Srixon1
Sats
ADB 
Dando
Smiffy
SaintHacker
Swingalot


----------



## hairball_89 (Dec 19, 2020)

Count me in. 

njrose51
Spongebob59
Chrisd
Richart
Another double
IanM
Blue in Munich
BunkerMagnet
Srixon1
Sats
ADB 
Dando
Smiffy
SaintHacker
Swingalot
*Hairball*


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 20, 2020)

Dates pending, I would be interested.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2020)

In (subject to date)

njrose51
Spongebob59
Chrisd
Richart
Another double
IanM
Blue in Munich
BunkerMagnet
Srixon1
Sats
ADB
Dando
Smiffy
SaintHacker
Swingalot
Hairball
HomerJSimpson


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 21, 2020)

In (subject to date)

njrose51
Spongebob59
Chrisd
Richart
Another double
IanM
Blue in Munich
BunkerMagnet
Srixon1
Sats
ADB
Dando
Smiffy
SaintHacker
Swingalot
Hairball
Grizzly
HomerJSimpson


----------



## IanM (Dec 21, 2020)

I have been checking the website.  I haven't been there in years, but it looks like in that period they have massively extended the Clubhouse to provide the accommodation.   If I can make the date, think I will stay on site...as long as I don't have to sell a kidney!


----------



## Dando (Dec 21, 2020)

IanM said:



			I have been checking the website.  I haven't been there in years, but it looks like in that period they have massively extended the Clubhouse to provide the accommodation.   If I can make the date, think I will stay on site...as long as I don't have to sell a kidney!
		
Click to expand...

I’ll probably stay on site too but will need to sell a kidney to pay the bar bill


----------



## chrisd (Dec 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			I’ll probably stay on site too but will need to sell a kidney to pay the bar bill
		
Click to expand...

What state is it likely to be in when available on the open market ?


----------



## Dando (Dec 21, 2020)

chrisd said:



			What state is it likely to be in when available on the open market ?
		
Click to expand...

In a similar state to my short game!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			In a similar state to my short game!
		
Click to expand...

As bad as that!


----------



## Dando (Dec 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			As bad as that! 

Click to expand...

It’s scary thought isn’t it


----------



## hairball_89 (Dec 21, 2020)

IanM said:



			I have been checking the website.  I haven't been there in years, but it looks like in that period they have massively extended the Clubhouse to provide the accommodation.   If I can make the date, think I will stay on site...as long as I don't have to sell a kidney!
		
Click to expand...

Having grown up at the opposite end of Uckfield high street(!) it's easily one of the best hotels in the area. It's often used as the "away team hotel" for visiting PL teams playing at the Amex. 

Priced to match, of course!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 26, 2020)

I’d like to join, be warned I used to arrange an away day with a group from the club and it used to be about 150 based on two sharing for two rounds, an overnight stay with evening meal and breakfast.  But... every year one loop had received coring on the greens with no warning prior to arrival.


----------



## njrose51 (Dec 26, 2020)

Oddsocks said:



			I’d like to join, be warned I used to arrange an away day with a group from the club and it used to be about 150 based on two sharing for two rounds, an overnight stay with evening meal and breakfast.  But... every year one loop had received coring on the greens with no warning prior to arrival.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Oddsocks. Appreciated.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 26, 2020)

No probs, I’d also suggest April onwards as greens the greens and rough can get very boggy, but it’s your call I’d just be happy for the walk


----------



## njrose51 (Dec 26, 2020)

Evening. So here is what I’ve been told

*Day One*
Tea, Coffee and Bacon Rolls
18 Holes on the West Course
1 Course Meal post golf
£68.00 per person

Anyone wishing to stay overnight at ESN and play golf on the East course the next day is as follows: 

*Day Two*
Overnight accommodation in a Classic Room (Double Occupancy)

Full English and Continental Breakfast
18 Holes on the East Course
Lunch in the Bar after the round of golf

Available at £169.00 per person based on two people sharing. (single occupancy additional £60.00 per person.)

If people want to stay elsewhere ESN have confirmed that the *Day Two Golf Only *package at the same price of £68.00 per person for the following:

Tea, Coffee and Bacon Rolls
18 Holes of golf on the East Course
1 Course Meal post golf

We can upgrade to a Full English Breakfast for additional £6.00 per person.

So basically it’s £68 to play for a day on either course with welcome food, and a meal. Or £136 for both courses plus any accommodation.

*Personally, if people just wanted to do one day I would recommend the West - it’s harder, more picturesque and has some cracking holes. *

I am thinking mid week in June 2021.

I’d do two separate comps if people were up for it.

Let me know thoughts.

Nick


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 26, 2020)

2 days for me and  single occupancy. Thanks


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 26, 2020)

Two days with stay over for me, happy to share with a non snorer!

If it’s one day I’m easy.


----------



## Dando (Dec 26, 2020)

2 days and a single please. Mrs d reckons I snore but I think she’s lying


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 26, 2020)

Just day 2 for me if that's okay.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 26, 2020)

Day 2 for me please  - still subject to holidays I'm afraid


----------



## IanM (Dec 26, 2020)

No dates on there yet, but subject to no clashes, I would play both days, would sort out my own accommodation either on site or elsewhere.  I’d need to stay 2 nights unless it’s an afternoon tee on first day as driving from South Wales.

Regardless, happy to go with the flow!


----------



## hairball_89 (Dec 27, 2020)

Count me in for both days. Don't need a room though so golf only please.

Edit: +1 for my dad too, if poss! Same as me - golf only.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 27, 2020)

I'll see how this one pans out & will look at one day or the other, thanks Nick.


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 28, 2020)

If the dates work - its my birthday mid month and the Mrs has a plan, I'm told - then I'd be up for two nights and a single.


----------



## IanM (Dec 28, 2020)

Week commencing 12th, I'm now in Cornwall so other than that....


----------



## richart (Dec 28, 2020)

Due out to Spain end of May, beginning of June, so will have to wait on dates before committing.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 9, 2021)

Played with my cricket club GS in September. Great hotel, well set -up for golf societies although pricey drinks & slow service (maybe to do with post-Lockdown staff shortages due to Furlough). 

Pick & place on all fairways (despite having been virtually unused during the summer). Haven't recovered from the drought in 2018, despite constant over seeding. 

I'd be up for it, dependent on dates. Cheers Nick!


----------



## petema99 (Jan 15, 2021)

Depending on dates, would be keen to join for day one on the West


----------



## 94tegsi (Jan 26, 2021)

Interested..


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Sorry, but I will have to pull out of this due to other golf commitments in the middle of June. A weekend at China Fleet with a boat load of ex navy chaps. What could possibly go wrong🤪


----------



## Dando (Mar 5, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Sorry, but I will have to pull out of this due to other golf commitments in the middle of June. A weekend at China Fleet with a boat load of ex navy chaps. What could possibly go wrong🤪
		
Click to expand...

it was nice "knowing" you


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			it was nice "knowing" you
		
Click to expand...

I was looking forward to it as the last time I played there was 1995. I was reserve for the other event and got the call last night.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 5, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Sorry, but I will have to pull out of this due to other golf commitments in the middle of June. A weekend at China Fleet with a boat load of ex navy chaps. What could possibly go wrong🤪
		
Click to expand...

Cracking course once you get past the first.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Cracking course once you get past the first.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, i would agree.  Played there a few times and having the driving range there is just rubbish.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 5, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Yes, i would agree.  Played there a few times and having the driving range there is just rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Great accommodation and a good few courses including St Mellion within a short drive.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 5, 2021)

Ironically I’m now on tour in Brighton & East Sussex National with my old cricket club GS from 24th June fir a week so will have to duck out of this proposed meet 🥺


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Pah!
4 iron, wedge in summer. 😉

Scene of one of my greatest triumphs 😜

Srixon, keep your fingers crossed it's not all WAFUs as who's buying the drinks? 🤷‍♂️🍻
		
Click to expand...

We are all ex WAFUs that used to be based at Portland.


----------

